# ND Sucked Last Weekend!!!!!!!!!!



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

My group and I hunted about 50 miles SW of Jamestown last weekend. It was the worst ND hunting I have ever seen. Yes, there were birds around in decent numbers, but they seemed to be all local birds. These birds were the most decoy shy I have ever seen. They would circle our spread a half dozen times and then leave (field and water). We changed our spread around a number of times with no success. We got the same complaints from the other hunters at the local watering hole. Conditions seemed to get better on Sat and Sun with snow flurries and strong NW winds. All that seemed to do was push the local birds out without bringing any new migrators in. I think the November hunting in ND should be good. Canada needs one hard arctic clipper to send a major push of birds to ND. Let me know how you boys do this weekend.
Happy Hunting :beer: 
Ted


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Ted,

We experienced the same sort of hunting conditions in Rugby. There sure were a lot of birds around. The landowners told us that most had been there for about 2 weeks. Good and bad because if you could find a field that hadn't been hunted yet, chances are the birds had been in it for a while and you could scrap a few. Otherwise, I'd say we had the most decoy shy birds I have ever seen in ND or anywhere for that matter. All you can do is get down to even the smallest detail in your decoy spread. Eliminate any 'bad' decoys and only put out the good ones. We still ended up with about 75 birds for 4 days of hunting. That is only shooting drakes of course. Only 1 hen for the trip was hit by a stray pellet  . Snows were tough to decoy as well as the Cacklers. The big Canadas were really really dumb. Hopefully we get some weather to move some new birds in before our next weekend in ND.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

The big boys aren't down yet this season and the local have had the crap pounded out of them.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Well Well... MN always sucks


----------



## ducguslayer (Sep 12, 2005)

I hear ya there. We were out on Wednesday in a cut corn field where there was a ton of geese and ducks landing the night before. We had like at least 8/9 dozen foots out in an awesome looking spread and the geese wanted none of it. They would circle our positiong numerous times then gone.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Well Well... MN always sucks


99 times out of 100 I'd agree. Last weekend back home here we limited easily on Mallard and widgeon. All migrators. Big full colored birds and a banded drake mallard to boot. Vary rare to see that especially this early. For the first time in about 5 yrs. we had a better weekend of hunting than when we left ND. One weekend of birds in an area does not compare to Nodak by any means, but what the hell, I'll take it.  I suppose it will be back to reality this weekend and I'll be watching the gulls and cormy's but I'll be wearing those same socks and undies as last weekend. :lol:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

There was above average numbers of non resident hunters in that area. all of the locals that i talked to said that this was the largest number of hunters in years. I hunted there the same weekend as you also and yes the birds were extremely skidish. we did manage our birds but it was tough. It all depends on the year and what the weather is like. sorry for your misfortune next year might be better.


----------



## weedy0720 (Oct 17, 2005)

I somewhat agree with Bandcollector02. We hunted 15 mi south of Vally City last weekend. We did see a lot of Ducks but once the wind switch from the South on Thurs to strong N and NW winds Friday and Saturday, the birds took that opportunity to catch a "free ride" to warmer climes. Most of the birds we saw were not even in AAA range.

Last weekend was my first every trip to ND Duck Hunting. I stopped Duck Hunting 5 years ago as, most of you are aware, MN has hit a low point with Ducks. I must tell you it was wonderful to get back out again. Nothing better than sitting in your blind, watching the sun rise, and hearing the "divers" flying overhead and Mach 5.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

try three or four decoys 20 yards away from shore and they will come to u or figure it up where u set it up where the wind direction u will need to study the winds and set it up the decoys 24 or more decoys .... sometime I play around and threw three decoys and I got limited fast enough so good luck


----------



## chad lee (Oct 31, 2005)

wej slaughtered them for an average of 40 birds a day. they did not decoy well though you had to talk real sweet ot them to get them in. feed chuckles worked the best followed by a lonesome hen the laydown.

we killed mostly mallards.

you can see our picture at the spiritwater inn website on front page.


----------



## jewer3303 (Sep 15, 2005)

i had an awesome hunt, one the best i had ever had this weekend. I have never shot more greenheadsd in one weekend and they were always around, ther was never a minute that we didnt see birds. i cant wait tell those migraters get here though, its gonna be fun!


----------

